# What's the longest you've waited for payment??



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Basically I have been chasing my local Honda Dealership for just over 2 months for work I carried out at the beginning of October I sent them the first invoice a couple of days after I carried out the work with payment terms included saying payment must be made within 30 days.

Payment was not made within 30 days so a reminder invoice was issued saying that if payment was not made ASAP late payment charges and interest would be added. Two weeks after this I had received nothing again. So went into the dealership in person with invoice in hand and handed to the Manager who said he had sent a cheque this morning in the post.

A week later no cheque so visited the dealership in person and got told to wait a bit longer for it to arrive, I was having none of and said if I didn't have a cheque in hand today charges were getting added. So 40 mins later I had my cheque.

:devil:

It is safe to say I will never do any work for this dealer again


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in the motor trade and have unpaid invoices going back to February this year.


I did have a huge problem with unpaid invoices from a massive UK retailer amounting to a fairly large 5 figure sum which took 5 months to get sorted.

Problem is, larger companies will tend to try it on and get away with it more as it makes their profits look better on paper, whereas the smaller ones tend to pay quick as they value your custom a lot more.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

90 days from the BBC vans me and ads2k did.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> Problem is, larger companies will tend to try it on and get away with it more as it makes their profits look better on paper, whereas the smaller ones tend to pay quick as they value your custom a lot more.


Definitely agree with that as i'm fortunate as most of the trade work tends to be for the smaller garages and smaller franchises and invoices tend to get paid within a week


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to do valeting and detailing for local 5 star hotel. After 5-10 phone calls and *4 months * waiting cheque finally arrived. I dumped them after that


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

A friend works in the car audio industry and works for a number of the local details doing all the aftermarket stuff. They are all major brand dealers, often with 4/5/6 branches so not one man bands but they all try it on. You'll be lucky to see payment within 3 months from them.

The problem is you risk loosing thier business if you push them but then if you don't get paid you risk getting into money problems. During hard times like these its quite a tricky balance.

Hes already been caught out by 2 companies going 'bust' then magically opening just as they were.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I work for a large company (not connected to the motor trade) and we treat other compaies like crap.
Often at this time of year we are unable to get stuff in because of unpaid bills, they hang onto the money to make year end figures look better.

I reckon 90 days is the minimum we take to pay bills.

Should be illegal.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've heard similar incidents with Honda being reluctant to pay, buggers!


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

I have waited anywhere between 90-120 days from main dealers, deffo the norm around my way.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to be self employed and hated chasing money, always made sure it was in the t&cs on the contract, 30 days then county court.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I give 7 days to settle then 5% a week interest onto the balance up to 3 months.

Then if I don't agree an extension with the client I take it to the small claims court.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would imagine dealers have pretty poor cash flows themselves and managers have to try and avoid paying what they can for as long as possible. Shame as they probably don't consider the effect on self employed individuals


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

40 days max i wait.


----------

